# mk1 aluminum radiator



## Shaheen3434 (Jan 8, 2012)

im looking for a full aluminum radiator with the filler neck built in for my rabbit with an aba swap.. i see some rabbits with them but i cant seem to find any for sale online.. if anyone knows of where i could get one that would fit (doesn't have to be stock form, just needs to fit small and thick > wide) please let me know, thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Look for scirocco style on jegs or summit.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> Look for scirocco style on jegs or summit.


 :beer: 

griffin makes a really nice one..on summit or jegs also.


----------



## Shaheen3434 (Jan 8, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer:
> 
> griffin makes a really nice one..on summit or jegs also.


 link please?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Go to jegs or summit racing and type in scirocco radiator.


----------



## Shaheen3434 (Jan 8, 2012)

sweet, thanks


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

the only thing though is thats its a pain in the ass to searching for a proper size aluminum radiator on those sites. Its hard to find the original inlet and outlet diameter.(1 1/4")


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

Make sure you have a solution to your fan switch location...


----------

